# Brand new Fujifilm X-Pro 1 = affordable !



## paul'dee'dowling (Jul 18, 2016)

Most warned off the X-Pro1 , but I liked the retro style at full price .
Now retired , I can't really afford another camera but @ £160 it was irresistible . I have a rare holiday to my wife's sisters I'm Malyasia , so it would be a perfect carry all camera - reminiscent of my Leica Digilux 3/Panasonic L1 ' twins '
The problem was - no lens , but a quick sale on e-bay of a bargain Leica II 1932 enables me to buy a new  27mm f2 at £150 , creating a neat camera with the essential OVF 'cos ASD hates confusion and distortion .
Does anyone have any thoughts on this £310 camera and lens combination ?
Thanks 
dee


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 18, 2016)

Wonderful camera. I shoot a lot with and XE-2 and love it.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 18, 2016)

I've had a pair of XP1's.  The negatives is that it is a slow camera.  The XP1 does everything slow compared to a dSLR. The darker it gets the slower the camera.  But, if you don't shoot action stuff in low light, it is absolutely wonderful.  In spite of it being slow, in spite of having to adapt to being a fraction of a second slower ... It delivers a great image from a great package.  Everytime I hold the XP1 it takes me back to my film Leicas and Nikons.  The camera is solid.  It feel like a camera was carved from a block of metal. The OVF works very well and when you get a FX lens, you'll have the shutter speed on top of the camera and the aperture on a ring encompassing the lens. Manual control as it should be. The XP1 is retro, sexy and solid.

Good Luck and Good Shooting,
Gary


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks , the Leica M8 is not exactly lightning quick , but it's fine for architectural / cars / anything standing still !!
I can chase kids with a Sony A35 , 35 f1.8 , but it's not exactly a quality experience .
I don't understand why thee are no DSLRs available without that rubberised plastic covering , another vote for the Panasonic L1 !!
dee


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 20, 2016)

Congrats about the X-Pro1.

Why would anyone want DSLRs without that rubberized covering ? Thats what makes them so comfortable to hold.


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Jul 20, 2016)

I guess that it's me - but the rubberised covering seems to lessen the experience - unlike the SLRs I grew up with which had a leather wrap - like the M8 and Digilux 3 , now X-pro 1 .


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 21, 2016)

paul'dee'dowling said:


> Most warned off the X-Pro1 , but I liked the retro style at full price .
> Now retired , I can't really afford another camera but @ £160 it was irresistible . I have a rare holiday to my wife's sisters I'm Malyasia , so it would be a perfect carry all camera - reminiscent of my Leica Digilux 3/Panasonic L1 ' twins '
> The problem was - no lens , but a quick sale on e-bay of a bargain Leica II 1932 enables me to buy a new  27mm f2 at £150 , creating a neat camera with the essential OVF 'cos ASD hates confusion and distortion .
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this £310 camera and lens combination ?
> ...



sounds good, I paid $250 for my mirrorless and 22mm f/2 pancake lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Jul 22, 2016)

beagle100 

Which camera is this ? Love the shots on flickr .
$250 ? how come cameras are so much less expensive across the pond !
dee


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 26, 2016)

paul'dee'dowling said:


> beagle100
> 
> Which camera is this ? Love the shots on flickr .
> $250 ? how come cameras are so much less expensive across the pond !
> dee



people have asked why camera and lens prices are cheaper in the US
I'm not sure ... exchange rates ... marketing ... trade agreements ...  ?  dunno
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

